# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Αγιος Διονύσιος Σ. [Agios Dionissios S., Kerisnel]

## Apostolos

Κάπου έχουμε αναφερθει στο παρελθόν αλλα ας ξεκινήσουμε ένα νέο θέμα με ένα ρορο που περιστασιακά πέρασε απο την Ελλάδα μας και τώρα βρήσκετε στο Las Palmas παροπλισμένο. Είναι το πλοίο πίσω απο το ψαράδικο...
AGIOS DIONISSIOS S.jpg

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/kerisnel_1972.htm

----------


## BASILIS

Έκανε τη γραμμή Κυλλήνη - Ζάκυνθο και έπαιρνε μόνο φορτηγά

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό ήταν το δεύτερο πλοίο που έφερε η ΑΝΜΕΖ. Το πούλησε σύντομα και ταξίδεψε για λίγο από Λαύριο προτού στραφεί σε πιο μακρινά ταξίδια. Στο Las Palmas είναι δεμένο εδώ και πολλά χρόνια μιας και έχει πέσει θύμα κατάσχεσης.

----------


## Haddock

Για να μην μπερδεύομαι, το Αγ. Διονύσιος Ι, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό, σωστά??

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "'Αγιος Διονύσιος Ι" είναι πολύ παλιότερο πλοίο και ταξίδευε για χρόνια από τη Ραφήνα για Σύρο (και Μύκονο) με το όνομα "Μύκονος" (ίσως και "Σύρος" για λίγο).
Αυτό πρέπει να ήταν από τα πρώτα ro/ro την Ελλάδα (υποκειμενική εκτίμηση).
Το πλοίο τώρα που είδε ο Απόστολος είναι το πλοίο των Ζακυνθινών και πρέπει το "Σ" να σήμαινε "Σιδερένιος".
Το πλοίο αυτό, μάλιστα, πέρασε για ένα σύντομο φεγγάρι και από τη Ραφήνα σε προσωρινή αντικατάσταση του "Μύκονος ΙΙ". 
Μια σύμπτωση για δύο πλοία που μόνο το όνομά τους έμοιαζε πολύ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μικρό πέρασμα του "'Αγιος Διονύσιος Σ" από τη Ραφήνα.
Είναι σίγουρα άνοιξη και πρέπει να είναι το 2001 (με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη).
Είναι μια ιστορική εποχή για την Ραφήνα, καθώς εκείνη την εποχή έκανε το τελευταίο πέρασμα από τη Ραφήνα το αγαπημένο μας "Εξπρές Ερμής", δηλαδή το "Μπάρι Εξπρές".
Εκείνη την ημέρα, λοιπόν, στη Ραφήνα συνυπήρχαν για λίγη ώρα το "¶γιος Διονύσιος Σ", το "Εξπρές Ερμής" και το "¶γιος Ραφαήλ".
Δύο ¶γιοι πολύ κοντά.
Σημειώστε τη θέση που είναι δεμένο το "¶γιος Διονύσιος Σ", όπου τα τελευταία χρόνια συνήθως δεν δένουν πλοία.

Αφιερωμένη στον Απόστολο που το ξαναείδε και το θυμήθηκε και τον polyka.

Το ¶γιος Διονύσιος Σ στη Ραφήνα.jpg 

Το ¶γιος Διονύσιος Σ στη Ραφήνα ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Ωραίος ο Roi.*Mάλιστα το πλοίο από την δεύτερη φωτό βλέπουμε ότι είναι αραγμένο στην εξωτερική πλευρά της θέσης 13.Μία σπάνια περίπτωση θα έλεγα.

----------


## vinman

Ενα κολάζ που έφτιαξα πριν μία δεκαετία με φωτογραφίες κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή... 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14558

----------


## a.molos

Το Αγιος Δονύσιος Σ(ίγουρος) -τοπικό προσωνύμιο της Ζακύνθου, εξυπηρέτησε αρκετά καλά τα φορτηγά της Ζακύνθου, αλλά έπεσε θύμα κακής διαχείρισης και του ανταγωνισμού με τα νέα πλοία της Κ/Ξ.
Οι φωτό απο τη Ζάκυνθο και απο μια ετήσια στο Πέραμα.

AGIOS DIONISIOS S..jpg

AGIOS DIONISIOS S. 001.jpg

AGIOS DIONISIOS S. 003.jpg

----------


## papas8281

ΣΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΩ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΤΥΧΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΒΑΠΟΡΑ. ΣΤΗ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ RO-RO ΧΑΡΑΧΘΗΚΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΑΘΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΥΑΛΑ ΤΩΝ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΗΝΩΝ.. ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΠΟΥ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΣΤΗ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΓΥΠΤΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΣΥΚΩΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΝΥΣΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΔΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ Η ΔΙΑΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΜΠΟΥΡΟΥ. ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΤΟ ΚΥΑΝΕΡΥΘΡΟ ΣΚΑΡΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΗ ΤΣΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑ ΟΠΟΥ ΕΦΕΡΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΑΡΥ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΥΟΥΧΟΥ.* ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ Σ.*
ΚΡΙΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ.
ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ *ΑΓΙΕ* ΕΚΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΞΕΝΑ...

----------


## giorgos....

ας δούμε και το ¶γιος Διονύσιος Σ στην Κυλλήνη.. Ιούλιος 1996..
η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη απο το Δημήτριος Μοίρας..
άγιος διονύσιος Σ.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Στην Ζακυνθο είναι, φαίνεται και το καμπαναριό του Αγίου. Μπερδέυτηκες.

----------


## giorgos....

έχεις δίκιο φίλε.. η φωτογραφία απο την πίσω πλευρά έλεγε Κυλήνη, οπότε δεν έδωσα και εγώ την απαιτούμενη προσοχή..

----------


## KOMAJEC

> Το Αγιος Δονύσιος Σ(ίγουρος) -τοπικό προσωνύμιο της Ζακύνθου, εξυπηρέτησε αρκετά καλά τα φορτηγά της Ζακύνθου, αλλά έπεσε θύμα κακής διαχείρισης και του ανταγωνισμού με τα νέα πλοία της Κ/Ξ.
> Οι φωτό απο τη Ζάκυνθο και απο μια ετήσια στο Πέραμα.
> 
> AGIOS DIONISIOS S..jpg
> 
> AGIOS DIONISIOS S. 001.jpg
> 
> AGIOS DIONISIOS S. 003.jpg


 Έτος 1991: στη Ζάκυνθο υπάρχουν τρια Ε/Γ - ΟΓ. Ζάκυνθος 1, Δ. Μοίρας, Πρωτεύς. Εκτελούν τρία δρομολόγια ημερησίως, το τελευταίο, από Κυλλήνη στις 18.45! Οι επαγγελματίες οδηγοί - ιδιοκτήτες φορτηγών κάνουν κινητοποίησεις και κλείνουν δύο φορές το λιμάνι, καθώς τα δρομολόγια δεν εξυπηρετούν τις ανάγκες τροφοδοσίας του νησιού. Ιδρύουν την ΑΝΜΕΖ και μετά τη δεύτερη κινητοποίηση, εξασφαλίζουν άδεια σκοπιμότητας και αγοράζουν ένα μικρό ρο ρο το οποίο δρομολογούν με το όνομα "¶γιος Διονύσιος" (νομίζω το παλιό Μύκονος). Εργάτης ολκής.
Έτος 1995: οι ανάγκες έχουν αυξηθεί. Στα Ε/Γ - ΟΓ της Ζακύνθου ως αποτέλεσμα του ανταγωνισμού με το ρο ρο της ΑΝΜΕΖ έχει προστεθεί το "ΙΟΝΙΣ" και τα δρομολόγια έχουν γίνει 5! Η ΑΝΜΕΖ αντικαθιστά το μικρό με το "ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ Σ" (εγώ το θυμόμουν ως ¶γιος Διονύσιος 1) το οποίο και αποδεικνύεται άξιος συνεχιστής. Όταν τα ΕΓ / ΟΓ δένουν λόγω καιρού αυτό κάνει πάντα δρομολόγια.
Έτος 1999: Το τότε ΥΕΝ για να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα στο νησί και να μην υπάρχουν αντιπαλλότητες - καθώς η ΑΝΜΕΖ έπαιρνε το σύνολο σχεδόν της κίνησης φορτηγών και οχληρών - δίνει την ευλογία του να αντικατασταθεί το ρο ρο από το γνωστό σε όλους Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ "Δ. Σολωμός". 
Κακή διαχείριση δεν υπήρξε. Ήταν επιλογή της ΑΝΜΕΖ να μπει με ένα επιβατηγό πλοίο στην Κοινοπραξία. Αν μη τι άλλο, μια υγιής εταιρεία, με κινήσεις δικές της ξύπνησε τους κοιμώμενους επί 20ετία ιδιοκτήτες των επιβατηγών και άλλαξε για πάντα τις συγκοινωνίες στη Ζάκυνθο!!!

----------


## apari

Στο παραπάνω ιστορικό να συμπληρώσω ότι η 1η άδεια της ΑΝΜΕΖ για το "Αγιος Διονύσιος Σ." ήταν για 12 φορτηγά και 8 οδηγούς , αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Το πλοίο ουσιαστικά υπολειτουγρούσε μέχρι που οι κινητοποιήσεις στο νησί ανάγκασαν το ΥΕΝ να δώσει πλήρη άδεια στην εταιρία με το "Δ. Σολωμός".
Στα 30 μου χρόνια στο νησί δεν θυμάμαι μεγαλύτερες φασαρίες και κοινητιποιήσεις απο τότε , αφού το λιμάνι είχε μείνει κλειστό για σχεδόν 1 μήνα ενώ χρειάστικε η παρέμναση των ΜΑΤ για να ανοίξει τότε. Εκτός απο τους "φορτηγατζίδες" που ζητούσαν ίση μεταχείριση για το πλοίο τους έναντι των άλλων , διαμαρτύρωνταν και οι κάτοικοι του νησιού που ζητούσαν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες με το σπασιμο του τότε μονοπωλείου.
Δεν θυμάμαι πάντως το "¶γιος Διονύσιος Σ." να έκανε "επιβατικό" δρομολόγιο ποτέ στο νησί.

----------


## KOMAJEC

Έτσι είναι. Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ Σ. ούλεψε αποκλειστικά ως Φ/Γ - Ο/Γ. Απλώς το προηγούμενο post μου ήταν λίγο περίπλοκο...

Θυμάται κανείς που μέχρι να μπει και ο Σολωμός στην Κοινοπραξία, το ένα τρίτο του πάνω γκαράζ ήταν *κλεισμένο* με μπάρες για νε έχει μειωμένη χωρητικοτητα;

----------


## passage

> Έτσι είναι. Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ Σ. ούλεψε αποκλειστικά ως Φ/Γ - Ο/Γ. Απλώς το προηγούμενο post μου ήταν λίγο περίπλοκο...
> 
> Θυμάται κανείς που μέχρι να μπει και ο Σολωμός στην Κοινοπραξία, το ένα τρίτο του πάνω γκαράζ ήταν *κλεισμένο* με μπάρες για νε έχει μειωμένη χωρητικοτητα;


ΦΥΣΙΚΑ.. ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΗΜΑΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΥΜΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΡΟΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΛΟΙΣΤΟ ΜΕ ΜΠΑΡΕΣ. ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΚΑΙΡΟΙ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ :Very Happy: ...

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

To Σ στο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ δεν σημαινε σιδερενιος. Ηταν το αρχικο γραμμα απο το επωνυμο του ΑΓΙΟΥ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΥ ο οποιος ονομαζοταν  ΓΡΕΔΕΝΙΓΟΣ Η ΔΡΑΓΑ ΝΙΓΟΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ.
Οταν ηλθαν τα ΜΑΤ στη Ζακυνθο περιορισθηκαν να μεινουν μεσα στο Λιμεναρχειο διοτι στο πλόιο κατεβηκαν για συμπαρασταση  πολλες ομαδες Ζακυνθινων επαγγελματιων και μετοχων με τις οικογενειες τους καθως κκαι ενας θεατρικος συλλογος που εκανε μεσα στο πλοιο παρασταση.Μετα εγινε συναντηση στο ΥΕΝ παρουσια του Μητροπολιτου και δοθηκε αδεια για οσα φορτηγα χωρουσε το κατω γκαραζ.
Αργοτερα  παλι με φασαριες και πιεσεις και λογω του υγραεριου φορτωνε και το επανω γκαραζ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To βαποράκι σύμφωνα με το Shippax CFI του Ιουλίου παρέδωσε το πνεύμα του.Ρυμουλκούμενο γιά Αλιάγα βούλιαξε κοντά στο νησί Λανσαρότε στα Κανάρια.

----------


## Ellinis

Mάλλον αναμενόμενο μετά από 11 χρόνια πλήρους εγκατάλειψης. Όπως διαβάζω εδώ το πλοίο βυθίστηκε στις 15 Μαΐου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ Σ..jpgAΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ Σ. a.jpg
Πηγή: shipspotting

Ας δούμε το βαποράκι όπως ήταν παρατημένο στο Λας Πάλμας...

----------


## a.molos

AGIOS DIONISIOS S. 001.jpgAGIOS DIONISIOS S..jpgAgios Dionysios s..jpgAgios Dionysios S. Zante.jpgΑπο την προσωπική συλλογή μου, φωτογραφίες απο τις "καλές εποχές" της ΑΝ.ΜΕ.Ζ.
Αγιος Διονύσιος  Σ.   σε Πέραμα και Ζάκυνθο.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Η ΑΝΜΕΖ το αναστησε ο επομενος ιδιοκτητης δυστυχως το σκοτωσε. Επιφυλλασομαι να ανεβασω βιντεο με την   Πανζακυνθιακη υποδοχη που εγινε την  ημερα που πρωτοηλθε στο λιμανι μας.

----------


## KOMAJEC

Αν και δούλεψε μόνο 4 χρόνια στη Ζακυνθο πρόλαβε να αφήσει το στίγμα του. Οι 2 φωτο όπου φαίνεται δεμένο κάθετα σε δρόμο κι όχι σε προβλήτα, είναι πιθανόν από τον παροπλισμο του μετά την έλευση του Δ. Σολωμός στο νησί. Δεν δούλεψαν ποτέ ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ειναι μετα τη δρομολογηση του ΔΙΟΝ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ, το οποιο ηλθε 28 Οκτωβριου 1999 και δρομολογηθηκε Φεβρουαριο 2000. Ειναι στη παραλιακη σε παλια ραμπα που σημερα δεν λειτουργει. Εμεινε εκει για δυο μηνες, και αφου εκανε για ενα μηνα περιπου δρομολογια απο Ραφηνα για κυκλαδες ξαναγυρισε στην ιδια θεση με πλοιαρχο τον Χαρη Τσουκαλα, απο οπου ανεχωρησε οριστικα υπο τη νεα ιδιοκτησια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άσχετη με το θέμα η ερώτηση αλλά ας μου επιτραπεί. Το μικρό επιβατηγό στα αριστερά _της φωτό_ ποιό είναι (ήταν) ???

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ειναι το SPING  EXPRES  της εταιρειας  SPRING TOURS του Ανδρεα Μαρινου σε κατασταση παροπλισμου κι αυτο, που εκτελουσε δρομολογια απο το λιμανι της Ζακυνθου στο ναυαγιο. Εμεινε στη θεση αυτη τρια χρονια και τελικα πουληθηκε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ Σ. ,που γιορταζει και σημερα, το 1998 σε μια φωτο της τελευταιας στιγμης που ειχα τραβηξει απο την <βενζινα>

film (55).jpg

----------


## a.molos

> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ Σ. ,που γιορταζει και σημερα, το 1998 σε μια φωτο της τελευταιας στιγμης που ειχα τραβηξει απο την <βενζινα>
> 
> film (55).jpg


Μια δίορθωση, σήμερα είναι του Αρεοπαγίτη, προστάτη της πόλεως των Αθηνών, δικαστικού στο επάγγελμα πριν ασπασθεί τον Χριστιανισμό. Ο άλλος, της Ζακύνθου, επίσκοπος Αιγίνης, γιορτάζει 17/12  αλλά και 24/8 στη Ζάκυνθο τη γενέτειρα του. Το Σ. προέρχεται απο το επίθετο του, Σιγούρος, Γραδενίγος Σιγούρος.
Τόσα χρόνια διακοπές στη Ζάκυνθο, κάτι έμεινε :Fat: .

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και το θέμα του πλοίου "ζεστάθηκε" να πούμε οτι όταν πουλήθηκε στο τέλος του 2000 το είχε πάρει μια εταιρία που νομίζω λεγόταν "ΝΒΝ Πειραιώς" και το έβαλε να κάνει δρομολόγια από το Λαύριο. Τότε νομίζω το δείχνει αυτή η φωτογραφία:

eric-houri.jpg
πηγή

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Η εταιρεια αυτη ανηκε σε καποιον Κουρουβανη που ειχε και μια παντοφλα το  ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π.  πρωην ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ  που ηταν  το πρωτο φερυ που αρχισε να εκτελει δρομολογια σ τη γραμμη ΡΙΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΡΙΟΥ. Σαν ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π. εκτελουσε δρομολογια για λογαριασμο της ΔΕΗ καθως και δρομολογια με επικοινδυνα φορτια καυσιμα φορτηγα κ.λ.π.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια δίορθωση, σήμερα είναι του Αρεοπαγίτη, προστάτη της πόλεως των Αθηνών, δικαστικού στο επάγγελμα πριν ασπασθεί τον Χριστιανισμό. Ο άλλος, της Ζακύνθου, επίσκοπος Αιγίνης, γιορτάζει 17/12 αλλά και 24/8 στη Ζάκυνθο τη γενέτειρα του. Το Σ. προέρχεται απο το επίθετο του, Σιγούρος, Γραδενίγος Σιγούρος.
> Τόσα χρόνια διακοπές στη Ζάκυνθο, κάτι έμεινε.


Kαλό είναι,έστω κ έτσι,να μαθαίνει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω που δεν είναι κ άσχετο με το πλοίο.Τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι 24/8/82 πήγαμε με το Α/Γ ΚΩΣ που υπηρετούσα γιά να βγάλουμε άγημα στην εορτή του Αγίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Άσχετη με το θέμα η ερώτηση αλλά ας μου επιτραπεί. Το μικρό επιβατηγό στα αριστερά _της φωτό_ ποιό είναι (ήταν) ???





> Ειναι το SPING  EXPRES  της εταιρειας  SPRING TOURS του Ανδρεα Μαρινου σε κατασταση παροπλισμου κι αυτο, που εκτελουσε δρομολογια απο το λιμανι της Ζακυνθου στο ναυαγιο. Εμεινε στη θεση αυτη τρια χρονια και τελικα πουληθηκε.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.

----------

